

Wired on Codeacademy - chunky1994
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/01/codeacademy-enterprise/

======
timjahn
Headline is incorrect. Article is about "codecademy", a Ney York based
website, not "Code Academy", a Chicago based code instruction program.

These 2 really need to differentiate their names more though.

